# CCMT or TCMT



## PT Doc (Mar 13, 2019)

If you had a choice for a boring head that used either CCMT or TCMT inserts, which would you choose? My guess is that the TCMT inserts would have 6 corners to use and the CCMT would have 4. Any specific advantages of either insert? Thanks


----------



## darkzero (Mar 13, 2019)

I use CCMT/CCGT a lot and my boring bars for the lathe are CCMT but for the boring bars for my boring head I use TCMT/TCGT.

I don't go based on how many cutting edges an insert gives you, these 2 style inserts are very common & inexpensive anyway. CCMT is a bit stronger insert, TCMT is a bit more free cutting, or in other words requires a bit less HP to run.

BTW these are positive inserts, they can't be flipped upside down. TCMT gives you 3 cutting edges per insert & CCMT gives you only 2. The other 2 edges for CCMT can only be used if you have a tool holder designed specifically to use those 100° edges. I have a facemill that makes use of those edges.

CNMG & TNMG are the negative insert versions that can be flipped.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 13, 2019)

Most of my stuff is CNMG.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Mar 13, 2019)

I have 2 sets of boring bars, one uses CCMT and the other TCMT inserts, I prefer the CCMT.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Mar 13, 2019)

Mitch Alsup said:


> Most of my stuff is CNMG.



Me to. I only use the CCMT type in small boring bars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Mar 14, 2019)

Boring bars in lathes CCMT/CCGT or CPMT/CPGT typically for boring bars 1" or smaller, boring head I usually used brazed carbide. I do have a few insert boring bars for my R8 head and they all use TPGB type inserts.  The profile and type of inserts used are different based on the application (lathe vs. milling head). Some people will use short insert type boring bars in the larger boring heads (? CCMT/CCGT inserts), but not negative rake inserts and this is much less common. Other types of inserts are used in fixed boring/facing heads.








						BORING HEAD ACCESSORIES | mesatool
					






					www.mesatool.com


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 14, 2019)

jdedmon91 said:


> Me to. I only use the CCMT type in small boring bars
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me three.


----------

